# Atsauksmes / Ieteikumi / Kritika >  Par  O F F T O P un  E T I Ķ E T I

## GTC

Skatos, ka TEVALO forumā ir ļoti daudz gados jaunu memberu, tas ir ļoti jauki, par ko man arī liels prieks, bet man ir ļoti lielas pretenzijas pret:
* praktiski katrā topā ir Offtops, kas ļoti piesārņo tēmu, kā rezultātā tiek patērēts daudz lietderīgā laika, lai visu to izlasītu, kur izrādās puse no topa vispār nav par tēmu
* pareizrakstības neievērošana ... kā var gudri runāt par PIC un Atmel programmēšanu un visādām tml. zinātniski gudrām lietām, bet nezināt elementāru latv. val. pareizrakstību ... (?)
* lamu vārdu lietošanu, neiecīetības izrādīšanu pret citiem foruma dalībniekiem, kā arī sarkasmu (reizēm tādas lietas šeit ir novērojamas)
Tomēr šis ir forums erudītākiem cilvēkiem, nekā kaut kāds ''jēlais'' forums, kur izceļas ar nejēdzībām, lamu vārdiem, un lielībām!
Aicinu foruma dalībniekus ''pacelties'' augstākā līmenī, saistībā ar manis pieminēto.
Ar cieņu

G.

----------


## Vinchi

Lielā mērā piekrītu GTC. Tiešām katrā tematā vajadzētu apspriest tikai uz tēmu attiecošos jautājumus, ja neattiecas uz tēmu tad varat izveidot jaunu tematu.

Lūdzu kad jūs izveidotaj jaunu tematu noforulēt normālu virsrakstu nevis piemēram "??????, HELP, Ko jūs domājat". Tas ir tāpēc lai cilvēki kuriem ir līdzīga problēma atrāk varētu atrast nepieciešamo, nevienam taču nav laika izšķirstīt visus tematus.

----------


## GuntisK

Piekrītu jums. Reizēm sanāk tā ka kāds cits cilvēks apvainojas, pārprot kaut ko, tāpēc pirms rakstāt padomājiet ko tieši jūs rakstat.  ::  Neaizvainosim viens otru-labāk dzīvot draudzīgi.  ::

----------


## GTC

Aicinu moderatorus visas atbildes, kas neattiecas uz topa tēmu, dzēst ārā bez sirdzapziņas pārmetumiem! Ja esošie moderi netiek ar to galā, tad vajag piešķirt tādas tiesības vēl kādiem foruma dalībniekiem, kas to var un vēlas darīt!
Aicinājums adminiem ieviest kādu kārtību ar soda mēru pielietošanu pret tiem, kas piesārņo forumu, citādi labs forums, viens no ļoti riti sastopamiem LV (par radioelektroniku), tiek pārvērsts par SPAMA vietu!

----------


## dmd

neesmu pārliecināts, vai "standarta" phpBB ir tāda lieta kā tematu sadalīšana, bet offtopikus visbiežāk ļoti veiksmīgi var nodalīt radot jaunas tēmas, kas bieži vien ir ja ne noderīgas tad vismaz interesantas.

brīdinājumu sistēma manuprāt (es gan nessmu nevienu forumu veidojis, tikai moderējis) ir grūtāk pieviešama, līdz ar ko dzēst sārņierakstus bez brīdinājuma bieži vien izrādās efektīvāk

varbūt neesmu pietiekoši rūpīgi meklējis, bet neesmu manījis nekādus foruma noteikumus (lai vienkārši jauniešus, kas uzvedas "ne tā kā vajadzētu" varētu aizsūtīt uz turieni izlasīt)

kas attiecas uz foruma līmeņa pacelšanu, tas ir koks ar diviem galiem - jo augstāks līmenis, jo mazaktīvāks forums. vismaz tā liecina mani novērojumi, tākā ir jāatrod līdzsvars starp... teiksim tā... foruma smalkumu un tā apmeklētību. man pašam kādreiz bija zināmas problēmas "ieviesties" dažos forumos, jo tur mākslīgi bija pacelts līmenis virs nepieciešamā. arī aktivitāte nebija liela, jo daudziem gluži vienkārši bija bail izklausīties muļķīgi attiecībā pret pārējiem, līdz ar ko pēc laika tie forumi apmira.

ceru, ka manis rakstītais ir puslīdz saprotams, jo rakstīju steigā.

----------


## Delfins

> kas attiecas uz foruma līmeņa pacelšanu, tas ir koks ar diviem galiem - jo augstāks līmenis, jo mazaktīvāks forums. vismaz tā liecina mani novērojumi, tākā ir jāatrod līdzsvars starp... teiksim tā... foruma smalkumu un tā apmeklētību. man pašam kādreiz bija zināmas problēmas "ieviesties" dažos forumos, jo tur mākslīgi bija pacelts līmenis virs nepieciešamā. arī aktivitāte nebija liela, jo daudziem gluži vienkārši bija bail izklausīties muļķīgi attiecībā pret pārējiem, līdz ar ko pēc laika tie forumi apmira.


 Priekš tā ir uzrakstīti N-tie How-To un datasheet-i...

Vēl, ja tu nemāki pat primitīvas formulas izrēķināt, ka daži šeit esamie, tad nav ko ķerties pie lodāmura... Vispirms jāpamācās pamati, nevis uzreiz iet un lodēt AVR-us un PIC-us... pat nerunājot par stiprkļiem  :: 

Tas pats ir novērojams programmēšanas forumos... cilvēks prasa tādus algoritmus, ka tie ir jāzin "pats par sevi"...

Vnk ir jāizdala foruma "lielā" sadaļa "Iesācējiem" ar apakš-forumiem... Tā vismaz vieni vārīsies vienā katlā, otrie pieredzējušie - savā.

----------


## dmd

es gan vairāk to vispārēji biju domājis, jo elektronikā esmu jauniņais.

bet vispār ideja laba.

----------


## Vinchi

Dalīt iesācējos būtu nekorekti bet varam izveidot nodaļu "Elektronikas pamati"

Protams ir interesanti kad cilvēks bez nekādām elektronikas iemaņām uzreiz prasa kā izveidot sarežģītu iekārtu.  :: 

Līdz šim netika dzēsti posti kuri nebija par tēmu, jo forums vēl nebija tik aktīvs un lietotāju arī nebija tik daudz. Tagad tā jau sāk pamazām palikt par problēmu.

----------


## GuntisK

Tiešām ir interesanti kad iesācējs vēlas uzbūvēt kilowata pastiprinātāju.  ::  Daži foruma dalībnieki nevis palīdz, bet gan nod..š iesācējus. Pats sevi pie iesācējiem nepieskatu, bet tā tomēr nevajadzētu darīt.  ::  Forums ir domāts lai mēs viens otram palīdzētu, dalītos idejās u.t.t. Ja baigi gribas lamāties meklējiet citus forumus...

----------


## Delfins

GuntisK, nu kāpēc ir 100x jāatkarto viens un tas pats... 
- Ir meklēšanas iespējas
- Ir stanadrat formulas, pēc kurām visu var izrēķināt
- Jāpamācās pamati...

nevis "Dod man shemu, kur nopirkt, kadu trafu", tai paš laikā nav sajēgas par strāvu un korķiem  ::

----------


## GuntisK

Varbūt ka arī atkārtoju to visu,bet tomēr.... Ja man pašam ko vajag, es piemēram paņemu grāmatas pa tai tematikai,izšķirstu,pārlūkoju RADIO žurnālus. Daudz kas jādara pašam, forums var palīdzēt tikai ar to kur var meklēt vajadzīgo infu u.t.t. Izmantoju arī google, yandex un citus meklēšanas veidus. Neviens cits tavā vietā to nedarīs......

----------


## GTC

Izveidot sadaļu galīgiem iesācējiem, kur var pabirus uzdot visdažādākos jautājumus, diskutēt ap tiem un gūt momentālas atbildes, varētu protams, un vajadzētu! ... bet, tomēr pamatforumā vajadzētu pieturēties pie konkrētā topa tēmas, neveidot offtopus, un nespamot! Citādi forumā bardaks izveidosies, un daudz dalībnieku (iespējams gados vecāki un zinošāki) vienkārši atteiksies no šī foruma, par cik visu laiku forums ''ne pa tēmu''.

----------


## GTC

To *Vinchi*

Vajadzētu tomēt uzrakstīt kaut kādus foruma ''rules'', un piespraust to kaut kur priekšplānā, lai visi var to izlasīt! Citādi pavisam švēri ies tās lietas, offtopu un spamu būs tik daudz, ka vairs lāga nevienam neko negribēsies lasīt! 
... ticiet man, man īpaši nav daudz laika sēdēt pie datora monitora, šalīdzinoši kā to dara jaunieši (darbs, darīšanas un pienākumi tomēr pirmajā vietā), un zinot kāda sērga sāk pārņemt forumu, es dažas tēmas jau sāku izlaist, jo tēmas, kurām ir jau pāri pa 10 lpp., skaidrs ka sāk pārvērsties par offtopu un spamu!
... man ļoti žēl ka tā notiek, kaut gan šeit esmu no 2002 gada (biju zem cita nika, kaut kādu broblēmu dēļ sanāca to nomainīt), un forums man liekas ļoti interesants! Prieks protams ka forums pēdējos gados ir attdzīvojies, bet šobrīd notiek tas, ko krieviski saka par dīzeļdzinēju - ''pašol v raznos''!

----------


## Vinchi

Varu izveidot foruma noteikumus bet nezinu vai tas daudz ko līdzēs jo zinu ka cilvēki negribīgi lasa noteikumus. Kad parādīsies noteikumi tad liela daļa to vien darīs kā sūtīs citus lasīt noteikumus.

Ar offtopikiem tiešām sāk palikt problēmātiski neskatoties uz to ka jau daudzas reizes cilvēkiem tiek teikts runāt tikai par tēmu.

----------


## GTC

Nu bet audzināt kaut kā vajag!
Noteikumi būtu vajadzīgi obligāti! Un ja jau sūtīs visus tos lasīt, tad jau kāds tomēr tos būs izlasījis, un būs kā piemērs, bet tas, kuru sūtīs to lasīt, būs jau kā vaininieka (kauna) lomā, un būs spiests to izlasīt!
Vēl arī ieteikums, vajadzētu piešķirt foruma dalībniekiem (kādiem, to gan jau kaut kā atrisināsi) moderatora tiesības, lai tie varētu bez brīdinājuma un žēlastības dzēst visus offtopus un spamu! Kad attiecīgie cilvēki redzēs ka nav vairs viņa posts, un iespējams atkārtoti, cerams ka tad viņiem sāks ''pielekt'', kas un kā!
... lūk tādas domas ... 
 ::

----------


## GuntisK

Viss bija labi, līdz šim brīdim, kad parādījās šis topiks.  ::  Neviens itkā nežēlojās,ne par nevietā rakstītu tēmu, ne par ko citu.  ::  Pietiek tikai iebilst kaut ko lieku, kā uzreiz parādās kāds iebildums. GTC rakstīja:"* *praktiski katrā topā ir Offtops, kas ļoti piesārņo tēmu, kā rezultātā tiek patērēts daudz lietderīgā laika, lai visu to izlasītu, kur izrādās puse no topa vispār nav par tēmu*" 
Ja cilvēkam grūti ar garu tekstu lasīšanu - ai,ai... (GTC-nekā personiska,tas tik tā, vispārīgi) Un vienalga parādīsies offtopi,lai kā arī censtos pieturēties pie tēmas....
 * *pareizrakstības neievērošana ... kā var gudri runāt par PIC un Atmel programmēšanu un visādām tml. zinātniski gudrām lietām, bet nezināt elementāru latv. val. pareizrakstību ... (?)* 
Ja cilvēks gribēs saprast,tad sapratīs.  ::  Nav mums te latviešu valodas, pareizrakstības un interpunkcijas klubiņš.  ::  
* *lamu vārdu lietošanu, neiecīetības izrādīšanu pret citiem foruma dalībniekiem, kā arī sarkasmu (reizēm tādas lietas šeit ir novērojamas) 
Tomēr šis ir forums erudītākiem cilvēkiem, nekā kaut kāds ''jēlais'' forums, kur izceļas ar nejēdzībām, lamu vārdiem, un lielībām!* 
Tas nu ir atkarīgs no pašiem foruma dalībniekiem. Kāds cilvēks, tādi vārdi...
Piekrītu ka ir dažas nejēdzības, bet kur ir redzama lielība?
Gaidīšu kad sāksiet mani noķengāt par šito uzrakstīto.  ::

----------


## Mairis

> Viss bija labi, līdz šim brīdim, kad parādījās šis topiks.  Neviens itkā nežēlojās,ne par nevietā rakstītu tēmu, ne par ko citu.  Pietiek tikai iebilst kaut ko lieku, kā uzreiz parādās kāds iebildums. GTC rakstīja:"* *praktiski katrā topā ir Offtops, kas ļoti piesārņo tēmu, kā rezultātā tiek patērēts daudz lietderīgā laika, lai visu to izlasītu, kur izrādās puse no topa vispār nav par tēmu*" 
> Ja cilvēkam grūti ar garu tekstu lasīšanu - ai,ai... (GTC-nekā personiska,tas tik tā, vispārīgi) Un vienalga parādīsies offtopi,lai kā arī censtos pieturēties pie tēmas....
>  * *pareizrakstības neievērošana ... kā var gudri runāt par PIC un Atmel programmēšanu un visādām tml. zinātniski gudrām lietām, bet nezināt elementāru latv. val. pareizrakstību ... (?)* 
> Ja cilvēks gribēs saprast,tad sapratīs.  Nav mums te latviešu valodas, pareizrakstības un interpunkcijas klubiņš.  
> * *lamu vārdu lietošanu, neiecīetības izrādīšanu pret citiem foruma dalībniekiem, kā arī sarkasmu (reizēm tādas lietas šeit ir novērojamas) 
> Tomēr šis ir forums erudītākiem cilvēkiem, nekā kaut kāds ''jēlais'' forums, kur izceļas ar nejēdzībām, lamu vārdiem, un lielībām!* 
> Tas nu ir atkarīgs no pašiem foruma dalībniekiem. Kāds cilvēks, tādi vārdi...
> Piekrītu ka ir dažas nejēdzības, bet kur ir redzama lielība?
> Gaidīšu kad sāksiet mani noķengāt par šito uzrakstīto.


 Nu es tevi neķengāšu, bet vienkārši piekritīšu tavam rakstītajam, jo ja rakstītu tikai par tēmu, tad jau dienā būtu 20 bezjēdzīgi topiki!

----------


## GuntisK

Nu a es ko saku!   ::  Nav iespējams runāt tikai par vienu vienīgu lietu, piemēram par tiem pašiem pastiprinātājiem nenonākot līdz kondensatoriem vai trafiem.  ::  Tad jau būtu jāveido dienā pa simtiem jaunu topiku.  ::

----------


## GTC

> Viss bija labi, līdz šim brīdim, kad parādījās šis topiks.  Neviens itkā nežēlojās,ne par nevietā rakstītu tēmu, ne par ko citu.  Pietiek tikai iebilst kaut ko lieku, kā uzreiz parādās kāds iebildums. GTC rakstīja:"* *praktiski katrā topā ir Offtops, kas ļoti piesārņo tēmu, kā rezultātā tiek patērēts daudz lietderīgā laika, lai visu to izlasītu, kur izrādās puse no topa vispār nav par tēmu*" 
> Ja cilvēkam grūti ar garu tekstu lasīšanu - ai,ai... (GTC-nekā personiska,tas tik tā, vispārīgi) Un vienalga parādīsies offtopi,lai kā arī censtos pieturēties pie tēmas....
>  * *pareizrakstības neievērošana ... kā var gudri runāt par PIC un Atmel programmēšanu un visādām tml. zinātniski gudrām lietām, bet nezināt elementāru latv. val. pareizrakstību ... (?)* 
> Ja cilvēks gribēs saprast,tad sapratīs.  Nav mums te latviešu valodas, pareizrakstības un interpunkcijas klubiņš.  
> * *lamu vārdu lietošanu, neiecīetības izrādīšanu pret citiem foruma dalībniekiem, kā arī sarkasmu (reizēm tādas lietas šeit ir novērojamas) 
> Tomēr šis ir forums erudītākiem cilvēkiem, nekā kaut kāds ''jēlais'' forums, kur izceļas ar nejēdzībām, lamu vārdiem, un lielībām!* 
> Tas nu ir atkarīgs no pašiem foruma dalībniekiem. Kāds cilvēks, tādi vārdi...
> Piekrītu ka ir dažas nejēdzības, bet kur ir redzama lielība?
> Gaidīšu kad sāksiet mani noķengāt par šito uzrakstīto. 
> ...


 


> Nu a es ko saku!   Nav iespējams runāt tikai par vienu vienīgu lietu, piemēram par tiem pašiem pastiprinātājiem nenonākot līdz kondensatoriem vai trafiem.  Tad jau būtu jāveido dienā pa simtiem jaunu topiku.


 Nevajag jau pārspīlēt, un aiziet no problēmas ar taisnošanos, vai kā citādi pamatot offtopa veidošanu. Nav jēgas arī piekasītias kādām sīkām manis izteiktām niansēm, kuras nēesi novērojis, bet iespējams, kuras esmu novērojis es. Nenorādīšu neko konkrēti (gan jau paši zinās kas ir ''zem sitiena''), bet tas ir tāpat redzams, dēļ kā arī veidojas ''piesārņotas'' tāmas. Man ir iekritis atmiņā vairāki topiki, kur piem., sākumā tika runāts par pastiprinātājiem un beigu beigās, ar divu cilvēku čatu par kokmateriāliem! Vēl, nesenais tops par lodāmuriem - arī tiek klaji veicināts apspriest lietas, kas neattiecas par tēmu! Jautājums - priekš kam tas ir vajadzīgs? Vai tad tiešām ir grūti izveidot jaunu topiku, ja rakstot par kādu jau esošu tēmu, ienāk galvā kas cits? Kāpēc jāmaldina foruma dalībniekus, varbūt arī ne foruma dalībniekus, kuri pavadījuši daudz laika ''vandoties'' pa internetu, beigu beigās atrasdami sev vajadzīgo info, bet tur ir kādas 30 lpp. ar pilnīgi garām lietām? Pilnīgs feiks iznāk! ... vai tad Jūs būtu ļoti priecīgi par to, ja paņemat kādu, piem. gudru grāmatu par mikrokontrolieru programmēšanu, bet tur izrādās iekšā ir pilnīgākā figņa, un sarakstīts piedevām ar totālām gramatiskām kļūdām? Vai tad tādu grāmatu Jūs neizlidinātu pa logu? ...
Lūk, par to es arī izveidoju šo topu, un vairāk tika adresēts Adminiem un Moderatoriem, bet neviss tāpēc, lai ''izkautos'' ar ''nemierniekiem''!
Peace forever!

G.

----------


## Pocis

A es labprat palasu ari to kas arpus temata,ja tas ir šodienas rakstitais.  ::  Jo kaut kads sakars ar radio lietam ir gandriz vienmer.Paejot zinamam laikam,tos noteikti vajadzetu norakt kada talaka plaukta. Kategoriski pret esmu visada veida reklamu.Bet visuma man jau te liekas tiri ta nekas,vismaz ir kaut kas,ja nav nekas  ::  Vienmer ir interesanti redzet uzbuveto verķu attēlus,ari tad,ja nav oriģinalkonstrukcia.Un,protams,shemas! Ta ir valoda,kura sarunajas radiotehniķi. Pašam man nav vēl ciparnieks,bet,kad bus,noteikti iemetišu še kadu bildi.Lai veicas visiem lodamura kūpinatajiem.  ::

----------


## zabaksmers17

atsevišķas sadaļas ir laba lieta. bet "nodalīt iesācējus no profiem, lai katrs vārās savā katlā" ir pilnīgi nederīga pieeja. kas tad īsti ir forums? manā izpratnē tā ir vieta, kur cilvēki uzdod jautājumus un sniedz atbildes. kas sniegs atbildes iesācēju katlā? un kas uzdos jautājumus profu katlā?

esmu pie iesācējiem un, visticamāk, vēl labu laiciņu būšu tikai jautātājs. pašā sākumā ir grūti, jo pat īsti nezini, kādus vārdus gūglim prasīt, tāpēc atbildes no sērijas rtfm nav īsti adekvātas.

uzskatu, ka visiem vajag vārīties vienā katlā. iesācējiem vajadzīga palīdzība, profiem vajadzīga pašapliecināšanās un iespējamo zināšanu caurumu aizpildīšana. kā citādi profs var uzzināt, ko viņš nezina, ja neviens uz attiecīgo tēmu neuzvedina?

----------


## Mairis

> atsevišķas sadaļas ir laba lieta. bet "nodalīt iesācējus no profiem, lai katrs vārās savā katlā" ir pilnīgi nederīga pieeja. kas tad īsti ir forums? manā izpratnē tā ir vieta, kur cilvēki uzdod jautājumus un sniedz atbildes. kas sniegs atbildes iesācēju katlā? un kas uzdos jautājumus profu katlā?
> 
> esmu pie iesācējiem un, visticamāk, vēl labu laiciņu būšu tikai jautātājs. pašā sākumā ir grūti, jo pat īsti nezini, kādus vārdus gūglim prasīt, tāpēc atbildes no sērijas rtfm nav īsti adekvātas.
> 
> uzskatu, ka visiem vajag vārīties vienā katlā. iesācējiem vajadzīga palīdzība, profiem vajadzīga pašapliecināšanās un iespējamo zināšanu caurumu aizpildīšana. kā citādi profs var uzzināt, ko viņš nezina, ja neviens uz attiecīgo tēmu neuzvedina?


 ko tu tur murgo?
Kur tev kautkas ir nodalīts?

----------

